# WD MY PASSPORT.



## pictuures (25 Novembre 2009)

Salut tout le monde, 

Alors voilà mon problème, j'ai depuis peu un disque dur externe WD "My passport for mac". Mais voilà, le logiciel permettant de transférer les ficher de l'ordinateur au disque dur ne me plait pas. Or je voudrais simplement pouvoir transférer mes fichier manuellement comme le permette une clés usb. Lorsque je met un fichier dans le disque dur, le message suivant apparait : "Impossible de déplacer l'élément "..." car "My Passport' ne peut pas être modifié". Et lorsque je fais POMME I sur le disque dur je vois que seul la lecture est autoriser et non l'écriture. Il y a même en bas a droite un sorte de symbole : un crayon barré... Enfin bon, j'ai chercher sur divers forum la solution j'ai télécharger NTFS.. Pleins de choses. Je n'y connais pas grand choses ! NTFS a marché une fois, mais après avoir éjecter et débrancher le disque dur, c'est redevenu pareil. Je ne sais plus quoi faire !! J'ai vraiment besoins d'aide.. 

Merci d'avance


----------



## anneee (25 Novembre 2009)

bonjour

le plus simple serait de formater ton disque au format "mac os étendu"...

http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/image/tutoriaux/approfondir/02_Formater_DD_externe.mov


----------



## Arlequin (25 Novembre 2009)

Hello et bienvenue

Pourquoi NTFS  

c'est un DD pour Mac, son formatage devrait donc être HFS et non NTFS !!!

Utilitaire de disque > sélectionne ton disque, option > table de partition GUID (si mac Intel) ou Apple (si mac PPC)

Applique les modifs

Attention, ceci ne permet pas d'utiliser le DD sur PC (as tu besoin de cette possibilité ? ) ET effecera entièrement le disque

edit: toutes mes félicitations Anneee


----------



## pictuures (26 Novembre 2009)

Merci beaucoup Anne ! C'est tellement simple !! Et ta vidéo est vraiment pratique... C'est une grande chance d'avoir reçu ton aide ! Maintenant mon disque dur marche super bien !!! Encore mercii à toi Anne et à Arlequin aussi !


----------



## Lou Papet (27 Novembre 2009)

pictuures a dit:


> Merci beaucoup Anne ! C'est tellement simple !! Et ta vidéo est vraiment pratique... C'est une grande chance d'avoir reçu ton aide ! Maintenant mon disque dur marche super bien !!! Encore mercii à toi Anne et à Arlequin aussi !




Jai lintention dacheter ce DD pour linstaller sur le lecteur multimédia WD TV Live.
Je suis sur 10.4.11 avec un tournesol G4 donc PPC.
Savez-vous si ce DD est compatible PPC ?
Avez-vous lexpérience du couple WD TV Live /  My Passport pour Mac ?
Merci de vos réponses.
Adishatz


----------



## Arlequin (27 Novembre 2009)

un DD se fiche de ppc ou intel

voir si les applis livrées sont compatibles avec ton Os


----------



## Lou Papet (27 Novembre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> un DD se fiche de ppc ou intel
> 
> voir si les applis livrées sont compatibles avec ton Os



Cest aussi ce que je pensai, mais le doute sest installé quand jai lu quil nétait utilisable quavec OS 10.4.11 minimum...
Jai pris contact avec le service clientèle de WD, ce DDE nest pas compatible avec le lecteur multimédia Western Digital TV Live Media Player USB 2.0.
Je suis assez surpris...
Merci pour ton aide
Adishatz


----------

